# Good deal on a rear sway bar



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

If any of you are planning on upgrading your rear sway bar, Custom Altima is giving one heck of a deal on a group buy. To get the best deal we need a few more people. If you're interested, check it out at http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=156742


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm in.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I'm in.


how much?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

altima04 said:


> how much?


$89 if we get 3 more people. 

Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, THE best suspension mod you can put on your car.

Ask around.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> $89 if we get 3 more people.
> 
> Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, THE best suspension mod you can put on your car.
> 
> Ask around.


is there gonna be deals like this in the future when i actually have the money??


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

who makes to sway bar?


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima04 said:


> is there gonna be deals like this in the future when i actually have the money??


i would go for the downpipe/RSB deal but i dont want to get pulled over cuz of the downpipe since its illegal so forget it!


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

tsr0003 said:


> who makes to [sic] sway bar


Custom Altima http://www.customaltima.com/RSB.php




altima04 said:


> i would go for the downpipe/RSB deal but i dont want to get pulled over cuz of the downpipe since its illegal so forget it!


Same reason I'm getting JUST the sway bar. $89 shipped (there are 20+ buyers :thumbup: ) is a great price!


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

I just ordered one. The guy I talked to couldn't confirm how many people have ordered one, but said the prices are $109 for 10, $99 for 15, and $89 for 20 and up. I'm guessing at least 20 people jumped on this.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, i've been on hold for 20 mins.  i'll call back later.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i missed out on this groubuy. i called and they said they would have another GB in about 2 weeks.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> i missed out on this groubuy. i called and they said they would have another GB in about 2 weeks.


If you're interested, they still have the "sway bar / downpipe combo" group buy going. They've extended it to the 18th.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that one. Not sure if I can afford it right now.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

tsr0003 said:


> who makes to sway bar?


The bar is made by Progress suspension. (www.progressauto.com) I just put mine on two days ago. I'm getting some noises coming from the where the bushings contact the painted surface of the sway bar, but it should go away after maybe a week. Car definately corners flatter and responds to steering inputs faster. Nice mod and a very reasonable $89. BTW, instructions call for a deep 14mm socket, you can also use a deep 9/16" socket, they're almost the same size. It would also be easier to install if you remove both rear wheels, but I did it only removing one. Get in on a group buy and save over $50 vs. the Stillen bar.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

bolzak37 said:


> I'm getting some noises coming from the where the bushings contact the painted surface of the sway bar, but it should go away after maybe a week.


Apparently several people had a noise problem. Turned out they put it on backwards. You might wanta check.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

dkocur said:


> Apparently several people had a noise problem. Turned out they put it on backwards. You might wanta check.


Damn, I'm a :dumbass: !! It was on backwards. I fixed it yesterday, painted the bar and suspension link where it was rubbing.

Be careful installing this sway bar, cuz the instructions aren't clear and the bar isn't labeled left or right.

Peace.


----------

